# Can this low budget turbo setup work?



## shift_of_legend (Jun 2, 2004)

I want to run a simple boost setup for my GA powered car.

I want to use:
T25 turbo 5-7 PSI boost
FMIC
greddy BOV
SR20DE injectors
CarTech adjustable FMU
Tial 5 psi wastegate if turbo doesn't have actuator

Would this work for a simple daily driver probably pushing 130-140 WHP max. I only want some zip, not a world of power.

Oh my engine is a GA15DE engine, so the stock timing is 6 degrees, so I might lower it to about 3.

The bore is 74.5 mm and stroke is 88 mm.

What are your thoughts?


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

fmus are crap, don't use 'em.

at least use an fpr and SAFC or SAFC II.

also what do you expect to do about turbo manifold? you have to make sure you flange the turbo for external gate if you don't use an internal.


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

I'm not exactly sure what kind of car this is for, so I don't know how good the stock fuel pump is, but I would recommend getting an upgraded fuel pump. You can do that kind of psi without an intercooler if you want to be budget about it, but in general, I'd still recommend it. Also, dont forget about oil feed and return lines, along with all the other little stuff for a turbo setup


----------



## shift_of_legend (Jun 2, 2004)

ignore


----------



## shift_of_legend (Jun 2, 2004)

Thanks I almost forgot those minor details. I was contemplating, using the SAFCII but I here that it confuses the ecu. Is this true?

My car uses the same fuel pump as the GA16DE. It is a GA16DE with a smaller bore and different intake manifold. The car is a N15 Nissan Pulsar.


----------

